# [How to] Edit your post



## Makai Guy

You must be *logged in to the bbs* in order to edit your post.

You may edit your own message *up to 48 hours after it has been posted to the board.

IN THE FIRST 48 HOURS:*
Bring the post up on your screen and:

To edit the *TEXT* of your message (you can only edit your own message):
Click the 'edit' link at the bottom of the message.  This will pop up a window in which you can edit your message.   [Note: after the 48 hour limit has expired, the link will not be displayed.]


Edit your post as desired.


If you wish to preview your changes, click the *Preview* button at the bottom of the screen, then scroll down to see the final view.


When satisfied with your edit, click the *Save* button at the bottom of the screen.


To edit the *TITLE* of your thread (you can only edit your own thread):
Click the _*3-dot (...)*_ button upper right of the first post to display a pull-down menu.


Click _*Edit Thread* _


Edit your title


Click _*Save*_


*After your initial 48 hours has expired* you will no longer be able to edit your post.  If an edit is needed after this time, whenever possible, please just add a reply to the message containing your additional information and/or changes.  If an edit of the original post is absolutely necessary, you must request the assistance of a moderator.  The easiest way to do this is via the *Report* link at the bottom of the post in question (NOT in the post you are reading now), giving your desired change and _the reason for the request_.

Note:

Do NOT alter, edit, or delete anything edited into your post by a BBS administrator or moderator.  Likewise, do not replace text that has been removed by a moderator or administrator.  These are considered to be serious offenses and may result in a loss of posting privileges.

*Other BBS Help Topics*​


----------

